# Automation using DCC



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

During the 2007 Christmas season I was challenged to enhance a train display. I came up with the idea of using DCC to operate two trains on one track and DCC-Bitswitch to prevent a collision. This layout is about 10 feet off the ground. 
More details are explained on the video website. Sorry the video is a little shaky, I was holding the camera. 
http://www.vimeo.com/609545


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video Dennis! Yes, I think Fred at DCC bitswitch has come up with some nice automation devices.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We are building an outdoor layout with about 600' of track, that we wanted to run 5-6 trains at once. We often get to talking and have problems. After looking at some different options, I decided to go with Bit Switch it is fairly simple and straight forward. Fred is great to work with. I do not know of a simpler method of automation.


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Dennis- 

That's very nicely done. The starting and stopping sections are very smooth. 

Best regards, 
Bob 

PS - Fred is an extremely nice guy!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Dennis, 
Where is all this running? 
Toad


----------

